# favorite armed services



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

What is your favorite service


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Uncle wouldn't let me go and I am still PO. I like them all. Their the best in the world.:smt1099:smt023:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

super64 said:


> What is your favorite service


Don't forget the coast guard


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

U.s.n. 1967-1973


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My whole family is Army and if I ever get my way I will be, too.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

US Navy 1957-1961

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

HEY NOW! Where is the Air Force?!!!:smt076

USAF 1979-1983
US Army Guard 1995-1998


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> HEY NOW! Where is the Air Force?!!!:smt076
> 
> USAF 1979-1983
> US Army Guard 1995-1998


Yeah! WTF? We got guns, too! :mrgreen:

DJ, USAF Ret


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know how one would pick a "favorite" service if one hadn't served in them all. In which branch did you serve, *super64*?

Over here, we operate in what is very much a joint service environment. Each service has their strengths and weaknesses, just like each individual service member does. One isn't better than the others, they're just different, and each brings something to the table.

And I even saw a Coast Guardsman on the base today! Odd, since Afghanistan is landlocked. But I am sure the CG does something better than anyone else - probably a law enforcement function, and there are lots of law enforcement problems here.

I joined the service I did mainly because of my father, and because I grew up around it. But is it my "favorite?" I wouldn't know. I've never been a Marine, a sailor or an airman, so I have no basis for comparison.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where's the USAF and USCG? You bet your @$$ they're armed forces too.

Of those you listed, it would probably be the Marines.

One question I've always wanted answered: is there a nickname for Marine Special Forces, if there is such a thing? The Army has the Rangers, the Navy has SEALs, but I've never heard of a counterpart Marine group. And for all you jugheads who say any Marine is the equivalent of a Ranger or SEAL, :smt097:smt098


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Liko81 said:


> Where's the USAF and USCG? You bet your @$$ they're armed forces too.
> 
> Of those you listed, it would probably be the Marines.
> 
> One question I've always wanted answered: is there a nickname for Marine Special Forces, if there is such a thing? The Army has the Rangers, the Navy has SEALs, but I've never heard of a counterpart Marine group. And for all you jugheads who say any Marine is the equivalent of a Ranger or SEAL, :smt097:smt098


As much as they hate to admit it the Marines are a division of the Navy. Besides all the Marines are Special Forces... lol&#8230; Seriously Super64 not adding the USAF and the Coast Guard is a low blow to all those who served in those branches.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Liko81 said:


> One question I've always wanted answered: is there a nickname for Marine Special Forces, if there is such a thing?


U.S.M.C. Force Recon


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I answered this poll as "Which one are you most connected to?" I chose Navy, because I've had more family and friends in the Navy than the others.

USAF and Coast Guard should have been choices though.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

kill this poll
two parts of the service was left off!! FOR GOD'S SAKE
kill this poll
WHAT IS THE PURPOSE ANYWAY???????????????


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't forget the US border Gaurds. They are armed and heavily engaged in war as we speak. 

Tom


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

My Favorite Armed service is the unorganized militia, as protected by the Second amendment and laid out in Section 311 of U.S. code.:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Tscott said:


> Don't forget the US border Gaurds. They are armed and heavily engaged in war as we speak.


The USBP is a _civilian_ law enforcement agency. I posted a longer version this on another forum when a similar sentiment came up:

I'm an Arizona Guardsman. I was on the southwest border mission in Yuma for about sixth months before I was ordered to Afghanistan. I can't speak for Texas, but the situation in the Yuma Sector isn't even remotely comparable to the shooting war here in Afghanistan.

I grant that the border is sometimes violent and dangerous to patrol, but comparing it to real, full-time combat seems a bit of an exaggeration. A couple of weeks ago, I got to watch nine flag-draped coffins roll before me. Seven of them contained soldiers from the brigade we fall under here. Two guys from my unit have been killed with IEDs, and others have been maimed. I never saw anything like that on the border mission.

Based on what I saw on the border, I think the answer isn't necessarily a full-time military presence. Rather, I think we need a combination of lowering demand for illegal workers with economic measures and sanctions, a larger Border Patrol that can move to remote areas faster, physical barriers in some areas, and the much-derided "virtual fence" in others.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

That was my bad about the USAF USCG and the Border Patrol I was reslly tired and had a bad day and couldn't think properly. Really sorry


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> My Favorite Armed service is the unorganized militia, as protected by the Second amendment and laid out in Section 311 of U.S. code.:smt1099


Good answer! rayer::smt066


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Us Air Force guys can be rather sensitive ya know. The other armed forces like to pick on us even though we're not all fly boys. I was on a Spec Op's team and even carried a M16 and a .38...at the same time..:mrgreen: This Spec Op's (not mine but AF) team even trained other services such as Army Rangers. And don't forget Pararescue or Combat Controlers. They take a lot of heat in battle.:smt071


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Seems the only person qualified to answer this question properly, is someone who has served in all five branches. Even then it's subjective.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Us Air Force guys can be rather sensitive ya know. The other armed forces like to pick on us even though we're not all fly boys. I was on a Spec Op's team and even carried a M16 and a .38...at the same time..:mrgreen: This Spec Op's (not mine but AF) team even trained other services such as Army Rangers. And don't forget Pararescue or Combat Controlers. They take a lot of heat in battle.:smt071


yeah I am sorry about that again I wasn't thinking when I Posted this


----------



## NRA UR2 (Nov 7, 2007)

*?????????????*

What do you have against the Air Force? Cretin!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, since the OP has apologized twice for posting this, and the thread/poll has clearly miffed a few forum members, I'm going to close it before it gets uglier.


----------

